# Onion pie



## rickell (Jun 27, 2006)

I asked my daughter to go help weed the garden Sunday and
she did not pick weeds instead she picked 23 onions.

This inspired me to make my husband an onion pie.  Sorta like a quiche but only used two eggs to hold the custard together, cream lots of onions and cream.  He loves this, has anyone tried anything similar or with different vegies?

She did stop at 23 onion she only picked about half of the onions thank
God.   She loves the garden I think I would pick the good stuff first too.


----------



## marmalady (Jun 27, 2006)

You did good!  Actually, there's an Alsatian onion tart that's very similar to yours, only with the addition of - I think - some gruyere cheese.


----------



## XeniA (Jun 28, 2006)

Onions and/or leeks and lots of thinly-sliced finocchio (fennel?), then cheese, eggs, cream, and some bacon.

Slimming it's not. Delicious it is!


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jun 28, 2006)

I make an Alsace onion tart but my version has no gruyere cheese in. A tarte paysanne has gruyere in, but also anchovy fillets so no good for vegetarians. No reason why you shouldn't leave them out, though, and add a bit more salt instead I suppose.

I love onion tart, especially with a generous sprinkling of nutmeg on top.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 28, 2006)

onions, pie crust, custard - what's not to love?


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 28, 2006)

I cook the pie crust, but then carefully excise the filling away from the crust...   I'm not a great pastry lover


----------



## marmalady (Jun 28, 2006)

Ishbel - have you ever tried just making the tart w/out a crust at all?  We have 'crustless' quiches, so I don't think this would be much different - would be great on top of a salad!


----------



## QSis (Jun 28, 2006)

marmalady said:
			
		

> Ishbel - have you ever tried just making the tart w/out a crust at all? We have 'crustless' quiches, so I don't think this would be much different - would be great on top of a salad!


 
marm, could you post a recipe for a crustless onion quiche?  I'm doing lo-carb.

Thanks!

Lee


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 29, 2006)

Marmalady, I hadn't thought of that....!   Great idea


----------



## marmalady (Jun 29, 2006)

Lee - not really a separate recipe.  Just use whatever recipe you usually use for a quiche, just don't make the crust.  Bake the same way.  I use a pyrex pie plate, and butter the sides and bottom a little.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jun 29, 2006)

Have you tried making a tian? I've never made one, but as far as I can tell from reading recipes, they are like a vegetably baked custard. Sounds like this might be what you fancy.


----------



## marmalady (Jun 29, 2006)

Just posted a recipe for vegetable tian here:  http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/vegetable-tian-23936.html#post285487

I've never seen a tian that has a custard base in it.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jun 30, 2006)

I've just been to look for my recipe book with a few tian recipes in it, but I've lent it to someone. I've scouted around the Web and have come across quite a few tian recipes with no eggs in them and only a few with eggs. Interesting. Till I get my book back, here's a delicious-sounding tian with courgette, spinach, rice and eggs:

http://papillonselect.com/prov/preci.htm


----------



## marmalady (Jun 30, 2006)

That's what I love about this cooking stuff - ya learn something all the time!


----------



## selma (Sep 20, 2006)

Actually I have a really good traditional Palestinian recipe for you all to try with onions, this recipe is kind of the "made easily" version opposed to making the pita your self, etc. The recipe is called Musakhan.

Take the onions and cut them in slices, sautee them in olive oil, when they start to carmelize (with the help of some sugar), add some sumac, black pepper, salt and some lemon juice, cook some more. Then add this mixture to the top of store bought pita and bake it till it is hot, and make some baked chicken to accompany it, and its pretty delicious.

Here is the recipe I found online:
http://www.jmcc.org/palculture/recipe.htm#musakhan


----------



## Mel! (Sep 20, 2006)

*reply*

Good afternoon everyone!!

Rickell
That pie sounds delicious.
I know u are asking a question, rather than looking to answer one,  but would u please post the onion pie recipe on here. It sounds delicious. And onions are comming to season, in the shops here in Germany. We will soon be able to buy sacks of them, dirt cheaply.
Mel


----------



## XeniA (Sep 20, 2006)

Again Selma, welcome! I had a feeling I was going to enjoy your presence!

Great recipe and great link.

Can you help with the summac/k? Can I assume it's from the summac tree with the reddish, fuzzy berries? Do you get what you're using that way, or does it come prepared in some way?

I'm also wondering about pomegranate juice referenced in a number of Lebanese recipes. I _just_ heard that's the same as grenadine syrup ... do you know if that's correct?


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 20, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> I cook the pie crust, but then carefully excise the filling away from the crust... I'm not a great pastry lover


 
Cris made a really tasty savoury cake last winter, filled with onions, mashed potatoes, cheeses, eggs and a little pancetta.  All he used was thin dust of bread crumbs on the surface to keep it from sticking to the form, no crusts!!  Have you tried anything like that?  There would be no waste or unnecessary hassle for making the crust for you,  if you are interested I will ask him for the detailed instruction


----------



## rickell (Sep 20, 2006)

Mel! said:
			
		

> Good afternoon everyone!!
> 
> Rickell
> That pie sounds delicious.
> ...


 
Really not a cut and dry recipe I just sorta made it up from what I
had in fridge.

for one pie slice 5 to 6 large onions saute them in butter until
the are translucent. 

bake the empty pie shell for about 7 mins 
while baking let the onions cool

beat two eggs about 1 and half cups of cream
bit of mustard and any spices you like with onions.
sometimes i will add a bit of wine to the custard mix

put a layer of swiss first in the semi  the cooked pie shell
then some onions more cheese then the rest of the
onions pour the custard in the shell more cheese on
top if you like.   

put on a cookie sheet bake roughly 35 min to 45 mins
in a 375 degree oven.

sorry everything is not exact i sorta eyeball this recipe 
when i make it.

my hubby loves it


----------



## selma (Sep 20, 2006)

Ayrton said:
			
		

> Again Selma, welcome! I had a feeling I was going to enjoy your presence!
> 
> Great recipe and great link.
> 
> ...


 
Ok, I will try to help you out, summac is this dark purple flakey thing, its sourish in flavor, oh wow, I just looked up what it was, and your right it does grow on a better, hahaha... but the kind I am telling you about looks like pepper flakes but is purple in color.

And pomegranite juice is not like grenadine, its awesome, you gotta try it out, its great in salads, and in dolma's... Its like a thick syrup with a heavy pomegranite flavor... Its great... I have friends in athens, I will have to ask them if they can find it there... Ill keep you posted!


----------



## XeniA (Sep 21, 2006)

selma said:
			
		

> I have friends in athens, I will have to ask them if they can find it there... Ill keep you posted!



You're a peach!


----------



## Mel! (Sep 21, 2006)

*Thanx!!!!*

Thanks Rickell!!!!
I think i will know what to do, with that much information. 
I cant wait to try this out. 
Mel


----------



## Snoop Puss (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi,
I've had a look around the Web for this as I'm intrigued. You might find this interesting:

http://www.uni-graz.at/~katzer/engl/Rhus_cor.html

It has a Greek and Spanish name, so you and I might be in luck Ayrton.


----------



## XeniA (Sep 21, 2006)

Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I've had a look around the Web for this as I'm intrigued. You might find this interesting:
> 
> http://www.uni-graz.at/~katzer/engl/Rhus_cor.html
> ...



Hey, Snoop Puss ...

_Amazing _that website, isn't it? Wouldn't have survived (to cook at least!) this long here without it.

Hadn't thought to look up sumac though. Aren't you clever?!

Mind you, can remember those trees in New York so rather doubt they're kicking around this far south. When I asked my hubby if he'd heard of "roudi" which is the Greek, he said "pomegranate" but that's "rodi" which is a whole different ballgame.

Still, I'll search! (Hoping our new friend Selma is going to grill her Athens contacts to find me a good Middle Eastern market!)


----------



## karadekoolaid (Sep 21, 2006)

the secret to that Onion Pie is to caramelise the onions in butter for about 25 - 30 minutes, with a sprig of rosemary. then you can add them to your _pissaladière _( Provençale onion tart) or your _Flammenküche_ (Alsatian Onion tart) or just pile them on to a fresh lump of bread with a little Parmesan or Cheddar......


----------



## Loprraine (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks for bringing this up, folks.  I lost my recipe for Alsatian Onion Torte years ago ( I think it was from a Gourmet book ),  I think I need to make it again.  Mine was Clive's caramelized onions, bacon, cream, but I'll be darned if I can remember if it had cheese or not.  If it did, I'm thinking Gruyere.


----------



## XeniA (Sep 22, 2006)

cliveb said:
			
		

> the secret to that Onion Pie is to caramelise the onions in butter for about 25 - 30 minutes, with a sprig of rosemary. then you can add them to your _pissaladière _( Provençale onion tart) or your _Flammenküche_ (Alsatian Onion tart) or just pile them on to a fresh lump of bread with a little Parmesan or Cheddar......



Caramelized onions. That one thing I'd have to have on a dessert island ...


----------



## shpj4 (Sep 22, 2006)

I never heard of an Onion Pie.  I am not a big onion lover but I do like the sweet onions to put on hamburgers and to use in some of my receipes.

Have a nice day.

Jill and Jolie


----------



## CARO (Sep 25, 2006)

I do several crustless "quiches" as well - though I think of them more as baked frittatas - I use more eggs and less milk so they are quite firm.  Nice hot or cold.

I did a tasty one recently with chopped leeks and spring onions [green/salad onions, maybe?] softened in a bit of butter then mixed with half a dozen eggs and a little bit of milk.  I cannot remember if I added Parmesan though - I will have to make it again and find out!

Another has thawed and squeezed frozen chopped spinach, spring onions, cheddar.


----------

